# Best low draw weight bows?



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Rsilvers,

You should post this in the general forum. You'll get more feedback.

Anne


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

look at the mathews ultra 2 - my daughter is shooting it at about 35 pounds and a 24 inch draw. 

Alot of the Mathews pro women with short draws shoot this bow for 3d.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

My wife has a Parker Challenger, it is about the size of a rascal but IMO is a quality bow reminds me of a Mathews, the grip does at least. 24", 48# shoots 223fps, 70gr over. If you interested I can post some pics this evening.


----------



## Angie (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a Martin Phantom Elite. It's peak draw weight is 30-45 lbs. I really like it. It is light and holds like a dream. I believe this year the riser has changed some, but I wouldn't think it would be any different in performance.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

That is listed on their web page as a 50lb bow. Too heavy. She either needs 20-30 or *maybe* 30-40 but that is pushing it.


----------



## Angie (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh, maybe it changed. I just went down and checked the info on the limb. Mine reads 30-45 and it's 26" draw. Sorry, wasn't trying to give false information. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

It probably is a function of your draw length and the cams.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

*hey rsilvers*

if your looking for a good all around bow you might want to look at the pse line of bows depending on what draw length and weight you want pse can fix you up. with a 26 inch draw and wanting 30 to 40 lbs you could go with many of the pse line from the low end models to the high end models. one you might consider is the thunderbolt with the stinger cam and you could go wiht the nitro i believe and the stl from primos a mach 10 or 11and i know the spyder bow comes in that draw range. if you need direct help you can call the 800 number on the pse site and they can help you out a great deal. good luck on your quest
rob k


----------



## Twisted Limb (Feb 21, 2003)

If you're set on a Hoyt have you thought of the new Sierra Tec?
Had a little go of the new Cam&1/2 one, 26", 40#. Very nice, and a little cheaper than most of their new models. 
Light too, which is important.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

rsilvers;

"26" draw - 20-30# Draw weight"

Genesis Pro might do the trick (19"-31" Drawlength with 15-25lb draw-weight). Once she develops the co-ordination and strength then look at a pro line bow. Most women have no problems graduating to a 45lb draw weight over time, the limiting factor is often the mass weight of the bow. Most cams also need a higher draw weight (45lbs +) to see decent performance with shorter draw lengths.

http://www.genesisbow.com/

-CG


----------



## tealybird (Feb 23, 2003)

*Spyder*

Hey, 

I am by no means any expert, I have only been shooting for a year. But I am also a 26" draw and I sure like my PSE Spyder with the Stinger cam. I have the 40-50 lb. model, and started with it backed almost all the way out. It shot better than I did. I now have it near max and it is still shooting great. I am very pleased with the bow, but I am a newbie, so I don't have anything to compare it to. It may not be expensive enough for what you are looking for, my bare bow was $250, I saw a used one on the ads yesterday for $150. It was the 40-50 lb model though.

Good luck.

Kris


----------



## Skeeter (Oct 16, 2002)

Just bought my wife a Bowtech Patriot with 50 pound limbs, she has is cranked tight at 50 pounds and loves it. It is the red riser with black limbs, I just found a pair of blue 60 pound limbs for it so I might buy them and put them on for her, she can shoot 56 pounds comfortably. At 50 pounds and 27 inch draw she is getting 285 out of it.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

A Genesis Pro seems like a great choice. I called them and they would not tell me when they would start making them. They also would not even quote retail price, but I hear it is $200 something. I am going to go high end for her though.


----------



## mjarvis (Feb 26, 2003)

*Spyder*

Have you looked at the Spyder? It is under $320.00 and it comes with 5 1/2'' of draw length adjustments and can be set down low weight or high weight. A good bow for in or out I think


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks, no, I didn't really look at that. But recently made a decision so I am going to camp out for a while and wait for her bow. I just started shooting recurve yesterday. That will keep me busy on form for a while.


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*low bow draw weight*

I am shooting an ONEIDA PRO BLACK EAGLE at #42 and 26 1/2" draw. This is for fingers, although release shooters can also use it.
It is a very smooth draw, quick, (up to 285fts), no side toque, vertally no forward thrust on release, weights 4.5 pounds and is 44 1/2". Shoots like a recurve, no wheels.

It is the top of the line and within your price range.

They also have a BLACK EAGLE for release shooters.

Other models and makes also.

Go to: unlimitedoutdoors web site, take a look and even give MIKE a call. Call him after 8:00 pm west coast time.

Even if you are interested in another manfacturer.

Best deals

SORRY, but I do not mean this to be an ADD.


----------



## Climbergirl15 (Jan 5, 2003)

The Ultra 2 from Mathews is a good choice. For 3-D, since it is a fast bow for short draws. You don't need to worry about speed for target however. Parker Challenger is also a pretty good bow, however the Parker strings are crap so put on a winner's choice. If you are interested I am trying to sell a blue Parker Challenger with a 25" draw and 40lb limbs. It also has a Winner's Choice string on it. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## mjarvis (Feb 26, 2003)

*clever-guy*

Them are some pretty cool little looking bows looks like they would be fun to shoot.


----------

